# مساعده في كيفيه التحكم بذراعين بالمتلاب



## امبراطورSQU (14 يوليو 2007)

شباب اريد اسوي تحكم لذراعين باستخدام الماتلاب ( في اتجاهين فقط يتحرك الذراع اكس اكسس وواي اكسس) 
هل حد عنده فكره عن الموضوع او عنده بروجكت مشابه له يل ليت لو يحطه لنا بنستفيد منه


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (19 يوليو 2007)

*تولبوكس بالماتلاب ...علي عباس ميكاترونيكس عراق*

السلام عليكمشونهم شباب الميكاترونيكس؟؟ اخي الكريم بالنسبة للماتلاب هنالك تولبوكس خاص يعمل على التحكم بالروبوت وايضل على التحليل بالفوروورد والانفرس كذلك ولكن المشكلة ياخي العزيز اني اعرف هذين التولبوكسين ولكن لا املكهما الان عندما استطيع الحصول عليهن سوف ارسلها لك مباشرتا.... والمشكلة الاخرى انه واحد من هذين التولبوكسين يعمل على الماتلاب القديم الفيرشي اللي قبل 6.5 واقدم وهذا ممكن تلكاه بالسيرج الدقيق بالنت لان اني منزله في مرة من المرات ولكن المشكلة يجب ايجاد ماثلاب قديم للعمل لان هنالك ملاحظات في فايلاته انه لايعمل الا على الفيرشن القديمواعذروني من التقصير شباب الميكاترونيكسعراق علي عباس جاسمبكالوريوس ميكاترونيكسطالب كورسات ماستر حاليا دعائنا لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم بالتوفيق


----------



## امبراطورSQU (20 يوليو 2007)

اذا عندك شرح مبسط عن كيف تكتب الرنامج بيكون حلوما مشكله المهم فكره البرنامج كيف تبدي


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (20 يوليو 2007)

بسمه تعالى

اخي الكريم بالنسبة الى كتابة البرنامج فهنالك دوال جاهزة بالماتلاب حاله حال اي تولبوكس اضافي مثل الامج والكونترول او اي واحد اخر ارجو الصبر قليلا وسوف ارسل شرح وافي عن هذا الموضوع وسوف ارسل التولبوكس ايضا وهذه الدوال الجاهزة سوف نتزل اوتوماتيكيا بالهيلب للماثلاب وهنالك شرح وامثلة وافية في الهيبل لان الماثلاب لايفعل هذه الدوال الا بعد ادراج التولبوكس بالهيلب فقط ..... وانشالله تجيكم التفاصيل الدقيقة لاحقا

واعذروني من التقصير..........ياشباب الميكاترونيك.


----------



## ابوعبدوه (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## امبراطورSQU (24 يوليو 2007)

ننتضر الشرح صديقي


----------



## h.d (26 يوليو 2007)

موضوع مهم
و نرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## امبراطورSQU (6 أغسطس 2007)

ما زلنا ننتضر


----------



## امبراطورSQU (13 أغسطس 2007)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> بسمه تعالى
> 
> اخي الكريم بالنسبة الى كتابة البرنامج فهنالك دوال جاهزة بالماتلاب حاله حال اي تولبوكس اضافي مثل الامج والكونترول او اي واحد اخر ارجو الصبر قليلا وسوف ارسل شرح وافي عن هذا الموضوع وسوف ارسل التولبوكس ايضا وهذه الدوال الجاهزة سوف نتزل اوتوماتيكيا بالهيلب للماثلاب وهنالك شرح وامثلة وافية في الهيبل لان الماثلاب لايفعل هذه الدوال الا بعد ادراج التولبوكس بالهيلب فقط ..... وانشالله تجيكم التفاصيل الدقيقة لاحقا
> 
> واعذروني من التقصير..........ياشباب الميكاترونيك.


 

صديقي كيف بتتاخر واجد


----------



## ياسر الشعار (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووور اخي


----------



## امبراطورSQU (19 أغسطس 2007)

معقوله اكثر منعشرين مهندس ميكاترونكس ولا حد يعرف كيف يسوي تحكم بالماتلاب


----------

